# About Royal military College



## vhaust (22 Nov 2010)

Is it possible to join the royal military college even if we have a degree already?
It is for a second bachelor's degree in a field related to my first degree.
Do I have to follow a full curriculum or do I get partial credits from my previous degree?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Nov 2010)

No.



READ:    Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)


----------



## Lumber (27 Nov 2010)

Why would the government pay for 4 years of school when you already have a degree?

Your options are DEO, DEO, and umm DEO...


----------

